# Do we want signpost to supermarkets in the UK?



## CandA

In France, Poland and Spain there are usually large signs to the different supermarkets, which we find very useful as we often plan to stop and shop as we travel around; you can only get so much from the local markets and supermarkets have their uses.
When travelling in unknown parts of the UK, there are no signs and we start by taking a good guess at where the out of town shops might be and if that fails ask helpful locals.
Would anyone else like to see signs to supermarkets springing up in the UK? If so, should these be advertising signs 'Tesco second left, 2 miles' or a national scheme like the brown signs?
Or do you think these signs will be unsightly and make the UK even more untidy?
Look forward to hearing your views.
CandA


----------



## Mrplodd

There isnt a "NO!" box so how can you get a representative poll???

Personally I think we have far too many signs in the UK (and part of my job is to decide on if and where road signs go up!)

So my vote is a firm NO


----------



## gbnut

Found them very useful in France especially in areas that was not familiar with. This would be handy in Uk when traveling about


----------



## rosalan

Sat Nav can find major stores.
I think we may have enough signs. Sometimes I am so busy reading one sign I may miss a more important one, or a traffic light.
Alan


----------



## tonyt

Not for me thanks.
Already too many signs to read and supermarket signs would be crass in the extreme.

I bet a certain fellow votes yes as long as they're all Tesco signs. 

I've got an even better idea - let's get rid of the horrible things altogether - supermarkets that is, not signs.


----------



## bognormike

you haven't go a no!

No I do not want it, the signs in France are a mess, a complete free for all  .


----------



## CandA

Sorry - I have put the No option in numerous times, but MHF is not including it! Goodness knows why. So, I've deleted the poll.
CandA


----------



## peejay

No from me too.

Especially if there anything like those annoying French ones..

Example

Super U - 5 min - direction Tours

I don't know what speed they are expecting you to do to get there in 5 Mns but they always seem much further away than that. Then the Tours signposts run out :evil: 

Satnav poi's for me.

Pete


----------



## Chausson

It's a No from me too, best to use POI's with sat nav.

Ron


----------



## locovan

My sat/nav tells us as we have tesco's store finder book and we just put the post codes in.
Or I look up Google earth on my ipad.
Also there are signs that say Superstore so you know there is a supermarket around. :wink:


----------



## kaacee

Buy the Morrisons UK atlas for £1.99 and you will find all their supermarkets and service staions including the ones that sell LPG.

Keith


----------



## HeatherChloe

There are already signs marked "Superstore" which shows where supermarkets are. 

As others have said, Satnavs have supermarkets in them. 

In France, many a time I have followed a Carrefour sign, only to find I have driven for half an hour to the other side of town, and been really really cross.


----------



## tonyt

Sorry CandA - looks like you don't have much support here!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The roads are full of useless signs so why not.
Any aid is better than none

We all do not use satnavs for shopping

Dave p


----------



## Glandwr

I think that the large supermarkets are having such a hard time compared to our other shops that there should be signs at every cross roads. :roll: 

Dick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

If Lady p were to leave me I would not know where the local supermarkets were :lol: 

I can`t tell you the last tim e I visited one in the uk.


Maybe 25 years ago 8) 
Dave p


----------



## Jented

Hi.
I am a lazy luddite,having just learnt to read,and hopefully Shpel,the Supermarket signs,are very helpfull,so more please. we had a Panasonic sat nav in the Timberland Endeavour](The instruction book was as big as War and Peace!),cost an arm and a leg!,it only got used to get from A-B,(After JOHN and SIMON!! wired it up right")Now,we have a Sat Nav built in....OOOOOOOOOWWWW,guess what,when the sun is at a certain angle......Mr Magoo,cannot see the display....OOOOPS!.
It would also be nice to see signs with trees and a picnic table with parking,but then again,dreams cost nothing,LOL
Not everybody is as organised as to have the measurements of their ingrowing toenails entered onto "Memory",on their sat nav,and contrary to popular belief,not everybody has one.
I will be upfront here,i am outside of a huge amount of alchol for which i make no excuse, the signs bit are serious,the rest,well if you have a laugh,OK..if you take offence......There is a place for you in the Grand National!.LOL.
Ted..
PS. It was so hot today here in Portugal,the dinner cooked quicker on the patio,than in the oven.
PPS. This i have to share with you,when living up in Hull,(GOC)After Christmas,i asked a mate Bob A,"How was your Christmas?",his reply..."The turkey was so big,when i chucked the bones out,the neighbours thought a bomber had crashed!" Oh HAPPY days,and good mates.
G'Night all.


----------



## HeatherChloe

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> If Lady p were to leave me I would not know where the local supermarkets were :lol:
> 
> I can`t tell you the last tim e I visited one in the uk.
> 
> Maybe 25 years ago 8)
> Dave p


Lucky you.... still, you've found the internet, and the nice people at Tesco, Sainsbury's, Ocado all deliver these days.... or you could just get fish and chips from your local chippie, or eat in the pub every night!

Better still, if Lady P were to leave you, just advertise for a new Lady P!


----------



## Zozzer

CandA said:


> In France, Poland and Spain there are usually large signs to the different supermarkets, which we find very useful as we often plan to stop and shop as we travel around; you can only get so much from the local markets and supermarkets have their uses.
> When travelling in unknown parts of the UK, there are no signs and we start by taking a good guess at where the out of town shops might be and if that fails ask helpful locals.
> Would anyone else like to see signs to supermarkets springing up in the UK? If so, should these be advertising signs 'Tesco second left, 2 miles' or a national scheme like the brown signs?
> Or do you think these signs will be unsightly and make the UK even more untidy?
> Look forward to hearing your views.
> CandA


There is too much signage in the UK as it is, I do not want to see signs that they have in Poland, Slovakia etc, and I would actively campaign against such eyesore. I detest the Mc'Donald's signs on the large poles that can be seen miles away.

If you can't find a supermarket, buy satnave and fill it with all the appropiate supermarkets you require.

The ONLY continental signage we should have is their speed limit sign upon entering the country. Our speed limit signs must cost million each year to maintain. Get rid of the lot of them.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Signeage,lack of,.....Why are there less 30 mph signs,through the limited area, than 40mph Signs, in the 40mph area? . Perhaps you could put more 30mph signs in the 30 limit,and have them sponsored by Supermarkets,a win,win situation. I will campaign actively for action on this.
Ted.


----------



## rogerblack

Jented said:


> Hi. Signeage,lack of,.....Why are there less 30 mph signs,through the limited area, than 40mph Signs, in the 40mph area? . Perhaps you could put more 30mph signs in the 30 limit,and have them sponsored by Supermarkets,a win,win situation. I will campaign actively for action on this. Ted.


Current law* does not allow repeater signs in a 30 mph area with street-lights not more than 183 metres apart in England & Wales or 185 metres in Scotland . . .

*Traffic Signs Regulations and General Directions 2002


----------



## Crazywater

No - they are one of the ugliest things about France.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

HeatherChloe said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Lady p were to leave me I would not know where the local supermarkets were :lol:
> 
> I can`t tell you the last tim e I visited one in the uk.
> 
> Maybe 25 years ago 8)
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you.... still, you've found the internet, and the nice people at Tesco, Sainsbury's, Ocado all deliver these days.... or you could just get fish and chips from your local chippie, or eat in the pub every night!
> 
> Better still, if Lady P were to leave you, just advertise for a new Lady P!
Click to expand...

Tried ASDA home delivery for about 8 months, poor service , fresh fruit was a bit old on most deliveries. Delivery would not turn up, no phone calls to inform us.
Free delivery vouchers never worked Got fed up of complaining.

Lady p is a treasure irreplaceable.

How much do the adverts cost nowadays :roll:

Quote Rogerblack:
Current law* does not allow repeater signs in a 30 mph area with street-lights not more than 183 metres apart in England & Wales or 185 metres in Scotland . . .

*Traffic Signs Regulations and General Directions 2002 
Agreed Roger but we have instead, large squares of red tarmac with 30 on them, Police Speed Check Area signs and the like.

Within 800 metres of the Moto service station we have signs as big as vans. Hardly needed as there are no turn offs in that 800 metres of road and the entrance is on the main road anyway.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

NO.

This useful sign could be at most junctions throughout the UK - the damned Stores seem to be everywhere.


----------



## tonyt

KeithChesterfield said:


> NO.
> 
> This useful sign could be at most junctions throughout the UK - the damned Stores seem to be everywhere.


Not long before they're in Government! :evil:


----------



## ingram

There seems to be an assumption by many that a sign pointing to a supermarket would have to be as depicted in photo's as above.

A small 'superstore' sign as we have here sometimes. could certainly say which it is and I would find that very useful.. the sign wouldn't have to be huge and ugly........ so my answer would be a conditional 'yes please'.

Harvey


----------



## Jented

Hi Roger.
I did know that it was because of some law,but to my way of thinking it would not be a bad idea,to change it,campaign?,perhaps one day,when i get nearer the top and rub shoulders with Worlds great and the good,LOL.
Ted


----------



## jimmyd0g

Just a thought, but if we open the door to supermarket signs aren't there then going to be 'requests' from other businesses (maybe clothes shops or gyms, etc) to be allowed to advertise their businesses in the same way. I'm no lawyer (as many of my posts on here prove) but logic seems to say that if it is OK for Tesco or Asda to do it, then it should be OK for M & S or Matalan. Then before we know where we are the roadways & motorway verges are dangerously overrun with hoardings.


----------



## rogerblack

Jented said:


> Hi Roger.
> I did know that it was because of some law,but to my way of thinking it would not be a bad idea,to change it,campaign?,perhaps one day,when i get nearer the top and rub shoulders with Worlds great and the good,LOL.
> Ted


You'd get my vote, Ted!

I live in a long, straight residential but semi-rural tree-lined road with lots of blind entrances from drives etc. The speed limit used to be 40 mph and because it has street-lights, there was a requirement to have 40 mph repeaters spaced all the way along. Most people kept to within a few mph of this, but there was always the odd loony doing 60-70 mph. The local authority, in their infinite wisdom, reduced the speed limit to 30 mph a few years ago, with the result that we are no longer allowed repeaters and because it's a straight road we now get loads of speeders who possibly may genuinely think it's 60 mph. In fact, if you try to drive at 30mph you get tail-gated or worse, overtaken at speed. We have asked for repeaters to remind drivers of the speed limit but the argument is that the closely spaced street-lights themselves indicate that there's a 30mph limit and no further fixed signage is permitted under the regs. We do have a VASS type flashing sign part way along but half the time it's obliterated by trees.

Sometimes, the regs defy common sense!


----------



## greygit

Back to the original topic, NO, PLEASE NO!
Gary


----------



## Waggie

in the UK you can download Free Apps for Smart Phones that will find you nearest Tesco, Asda, Morrisons ect ect also Service Stations 

So No from me too, there's enough signs if you come off a motorway you'll find a Superstore with in 20 minutes most times.


----------



## adonisito

No, look at the state of the signs in France !


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Where has the poll gone to. Not on my screen, its full of estate agents signs and A boards.

Dave p


----------



## Zozzer

adonisito said:


> No, look at the state of the signs in France !


Satnav's don't need signs, they are so high up in space they can see EVERY supermaket in Europe and guide you to which ever you choose.

Ideal is you want to find the nearest Tesco to the campsite. Even works in Poland.


----------



## tonyt

Zozzer said:


> .................
> 
> Ideal if you want to find the nearest Tesco to the campsite. Even works in Poland.


How do you programme a sat nav to find a campsite as far away from Tesco as possible?

I really think that should be a searchable feature of the database - something like: Close to Tesco/Quite a distance from Tesco/Nowhere near Tesco.


----------



## rogerblack

tonyt said:


> How do you programme a sat nav to find a campsite as far away from Tesco as possible? I really think that should be a searchable feature of the database - something like: Close to Tesco/Quite a distance from Tesco/Nowhere near Tesco.


Boy, you really don't like them at all, do you?! To what is this aversion owed - have you had your foot run over by one of their little vans? Or had the local branch manager run off with your girlfriend/missus??
:wink: :lol:


----------

